# Apple/IPod novice here - just got free Generation 2 Ipod Touch



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

My younger son was home today and handed me an Gen. 2 IPod Touch (I think that's right) and said "I thought you might be able to use this to read your ebooks".  All I can say is - WOW!!  It is soooo neat.

Turns out one of his friends had given it to my son because it was 'broken'.  (My son is the dorm's resident computer geek.)  The only thing wrong is that the headphone thing doesn't work.  But for reading ebooks, it's great!!  I'm really thrilled with it.  (I have a rooted BN nook which I carry with me everywhere but this is much smaller and more portable.)

So here's my question.  How do I get music (from CDs) onto the IPod??  (I was going to ask my son but we got interrupted and now he's on his way back to school.)  Is it very complicated??


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you got iTunes on your computer?  Pretty sure that's the only way -- via iTunes.  Download CDs into iTunes on your computer.  Then plug the iTouch into your computer with USB cord while iTunes is open.  Go from there . . . .


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Have you got iTunes on your computer? Pretty sure that's the only way -- via iTunes. Download CDs into iTunes on your computer. Then plug the iTouch into your computer with USB cord while iTunes is open. Go from there . . . .


I have a regular windows-based computer so I don't have iTunes. Is that (iTunes) an app I can download or do I have to have an apple computer??


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

You don't need an Apple computer. You can use iTunes on a Windows PC as well. Here's a link to the Apple website and the iTunes download:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1426

Apple user manuals can be found here:

http://support.apple.com/manuals/

Once you have iTunes on your computer, you can load music in. If the app. is open, and you insert a CD in your computer, you should get a pop-up asking if you want to import the music into iTunes. Say yes, and you can watch the screen as each track is imported. Once the importing is done, you can eject the CD, but your music will now be copied into iTunes. You can edit the tags (track name, artist name, etc) if you want using iTunes. Once you have it set up the way you want, attach the iTouch to your computer with a USB cable and the iTunes music will sync automatically.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much.  That doesn't sound too bad - even I should be able to handle it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

BarbaraKE said:


> So here's my question. How do I get music (from CDs) onto the IPod??


If the earphones are broken, you'll have to get new ones, as the speaker is very tiny and low volume. If it's the earphone jack in the iPod touch that's broken, then it won't do you any good to put the music on the iPod touch.

Mike


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

jmiked said:


> If the earphones are broken, you'll have to get new ones, as the speaker is very tiny and low volume. If it's the earphone jack in the iPod touch that's broken, then it won't do you any good to put the music on the iPod touch.
> 
> Mike


Supposedly it's the earphone jack that's broken (I haven't actually tested it).

I've seen (how do I say this) things you can buy where you can put the ipod so that it charges and there are loudspeakers attached and you can play music too. I guess I wasn't thinking that they use the headphone jack.

Oh well, so much for that idea.

In any case, it still works great as a portable ereader so I'm happy. Especially since it didn't cost me anything.

Again, thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You can absolutely get an amp/speaker set to plug it into that will play the music... I'd be really surprised if anything like that used the headphone jack. If that's what you are going to use, it will probably work great.

Mike


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's another link for you. I have one of these, and there are several similar products on Amazon, some with attached cables. This is a device you put in the dock connector part of the iPod (instead of in the headphone jack) and you can then attach it to speakers, etc. using the cable of your choice. Then, even if your headphone jack is broken, you can still listen to music. If you buy a dedicated iPod speaker, the dock connector is also where the iPod would connect to sit in the speaker.

http://www.amazon.com/SendStation-PDLO-MiU5-PocketDock-Adapter-iPhone/dp/B002ACNZFI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321327653&sr=8-1


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

gdae and Mike - Thank you both so much.  You probably saved me quite a bit of time from having to figure all this out myself.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Nothing to add to what they said but CONGRATULATIONS, that was super sweet of your son!!  My husband and I have iPhones, two kids have iPods.  They are so much fun, there is SUCH an entertainment value there.  Make sure you check out all the apps, some are great and FREE!


----------

